# Blazer Bay 2200



## travhale (Apr 19, 2017)

I'm looking at a 2021 Blazer Bay 2200 with 175hp. It seems like a good hull for this area? I'm not trilled about current prices, but if it's a good boat I can eat it. Seem like you could buy the same boat new for half the price a few years ago. 

Can anyone comment on the current quality of these boats? I know that in the past, they left a lot to be desired in the fit/finish and wiring game, and I'm interested to know if that has improved in recent years.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

travhale said:


> I'm looking at a 2021 Blazer Bay 2200 with 175hp. It seems like a good hull for this area? I'm not trilled about current prices, but if it's a good boat I can eat it. Seem like you could buy the same boat new for half the price a few years ago.
> 
> Can anyone comment on the current quality of these boats? I know that in the past, they left a lot to be desired in the fit/finish and wiring game, and I'm interested to know if that has improved in recent years.


I have a 2000/22 that I bought new if the transom or hull was weak it would have been busted broke all to hell years ago. There may not have ever been a boat more mistreated. In it's early years it was treated like a sea-doo in the gulf. Been drug all over the south beat on rocks beat the skeg and replacements of the motor on rocks and logs many times. The wiring did suck on it and all the deck lid latches were crap back then. But its a been a great hull. I still use it very often for fresh water around the house.


----------



## brycobb (Jun 3, 2021)

had a 1960 for 5 years. loved it, but wanted something a little more gulf friendly. the blazer hatches and wiring wasnt top notch, but the boat was great. my only issue with the hull is they are light. when its choppy, it can be a rough ride. blazer customer service was top notch when we owned ours, though. any issue we had, we just ran it up to the factory on scenic


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

brycobb said:


> had a 1960 for 5 years. loved it, but wanted something a little more gulf friendly. the blazer hatches and wiring wasnt top notch, but the boat was great. my only issue with the hull is they are light. when its choppy, it can be a rough ride. blazer customer service was top notch when we owned ours, though. any issue we had, we just ran it up to the factory on scenic


Blazer purposely had a light hull because the former owner loved speed! 
I worked for the company for 5 years. They produce a good boat. As mentioned wiring and small fit and finishes aren’t the best, but overall a good boat for the area.


----------



## travhale (Apr 19, 2017)

huntnflorida said:


> Blazer purposely had a light hull because the former owner loved speed!
> I worked for the company for 5 years. They produce a good boat. As mentioned wiring and small fit and finishes aren’t the best, but overall a good boat for the area.


Yeah, I guess i kinda know what to expect with fit and finish. But i don't want to deal with lots of spider webbing etc. These things aren't 30k anymore where you can just kinda look the other way.. Most newer ones are 55-60k, it seem wild.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

travhale said:


> Yeah, I guess i kinda know what to expect with fit and finish. But i don't want to deal with lots of spider webbing etc. These things aren't 30k anymore where you can just kinda look the other way.. Most newer ones are 55-60k, it seem wild.


They are light but throttle response is amazing on a light boat. Much more controllable in rougher stuff. Ya the will beat you to death if you don’t Drive the boat with throttle. Mine is 20 + years old. And here is we’re it has spider cracks . Boat is still ridged no flex and should be in a lot worse shape for what's it's been through.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

You have mail.


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

i had a 2005 2170 and owned it 10 years , great boat and wish i still had it!


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

X-Shark said:


> You have mail.


Would love to see what this message says 😂


----------



## travhale (Apr 19, 2017)

boomshakalaka said:


> Would love to see what this message says 😂


.. I've read worse lol.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

There is a ton of blazer bay charter boats out there.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

I’ve owned 3 blazer’s, 2 of them 2200’s. Perfect boat for around here. Wiring is fine, definitely not premium, but don’t let that scare you, just don’t expect X-Shark to work on it. 😂


----------



## travhale (Apr 19, 2017)

boomshakalaka said:


> I’ve owned 3 blazer’s, 2 of them 2200’s. Perfect boat for around here. Wiring is fine, definitely not premium, but don’t let that scare you, just don’t expect X-Shark to work on it. 😂


Yeah.. I was going to get a sportsman, but folks want 80k for those now .. Should have just bought a yellowfin 24 a few years ago haha..


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I like tidewater, not perfection but hell of a price.


----------



## travhale (Apr 19, 2017)

The seller of the Blazer Bay 2200 I was looking at took it off the market and decided to keep it... I'm going to check out at a Sportsman 214 Tournament with a 200 SHO this weekend. The 214 was my first choice to start with, so things are looking up.


----------

